# Wine Racks



## twistedvine (Sep 14, 2010)

Does anyone have a decent set up with directions on making a nice wine bottle rack. I purchased some from a local store many years ago, however they were pricey. I am having a hard time finding any plans or directions on the web anywhere.

Any help is always greatly appreciated. I would prefer to use wood


----------



## rob (Sep 14, 2010)

Wade gave me good advice last year when I made mine, you do not need to over kill it like you think, I built mine out of cedar using 1x2 for the cross braces and ripped 2x4 down to 2x2 for the up rights, I think I have an up right ever 3 feet. I later went back and put dowl caps in between each bottle to keep them stable. I also have 1x1 slats every 3 bottles,


----------



## twistedvine (Sep 14, 2010)

rob said:


> Wade gave me good advice last year when I made mine, you do not need to over kill it like you think, I built mine out of cedar using 1x2 for the cross braces and ripped 2x4 down to 2x2 for the up rights, I think I have an up right ever 3 feet. I later went back and put dowl caps in between each bottle to keep them stable. I also have 1x1 slats every 3 bottles,



Rob, sounds like a great idea. Are you able to post any pics of your racks (no pun intended)


----------



## rob (Sep 14, 2010)

I have always wanted post pic, if someone would chime in and show me how. please type slow so I have time to write it down


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 14, 2010)

If you're looking for strong and economical, you can make my "Skid Row Wine Rack". It's made from pallets, goes up in a snap, and is strong. If you have a rustic storage area, it fits in just fine.







Here's the article that was published in Winemaker Magazine if you're interested.


----------



## rob (Sep 14, 2010)

twistedvine go to my (rob) profile and click my pics and you can see


----------



## Tom (Sep 14, 2010)

Neat "Skid Row"

I would think its tilted up in the front so bottles dont roll out.


----------



## xanxer82 (Sep 14, 2010)

It may take some effort on your part. If yu really like the rack you bought, you could dissasemble it and copy it. Build a new one from the copied parts of the old one.
Reverse engineering Woo Hooo!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rob. go to Post reply and scroll down a little to where it says manage attatchments and click on that. Once you do there will be a menu that pops up where you can click browse and search for the file in your computer. Once you find it click on it and then right to the right of that click on Upload and then you can close that and it will be inserted into your post when you finally click to post it. 

twisted, somewhere on here is a bunch of pics of my racks with a tape measuer against it in every shot so as to get a good idea what to cut everything, I had them all in my comp but lost that hard drive a few months ago.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 15, 2010)

Wine racks America has specs for all their racks on line. That is what I used when I made my small rack, worked out well.

http://www.wineracksamerica.com/


----------



## PPBart (Sep 15, 2010)

twistedvine said:


> Does anyone have a decent set up with directions on making a nice wine bottle rack. I purchased some from a local store many years ago, however they were pricey. I am having a hard time finding any plans or directions on the web anywhere.
> 
> Any help is always greatly appreciated. I would prefer to use wood




Have you checked the local library? I've often seen plans in woodworking project books and magazines.

My wife used to have a florist/gift shop which we sold some years ago. One item of the business property which I held on to was a 6' wide glass-front display cooler -- made it into a nice "wine cellar" by simply building stackable racks that sat inside the case. Unfortunately, last year the compressor died and the cost to repair was more than the unit was worth so I junked the case; however, I kept the racks, thinking that someday I would somehow reuse them. A couple of months ago, I needed more rack space in my winemaking shop, so I did some rough cutting/fitting and recycled those seperate racks into a single free-standing unit that will hold 70(+) bottles. Since it was intended only for the workshop, I didn't spend a lot of time on sanding, assembled the whole thing with decking screws, and didn't even consider any sort of finish. 

Last month I was gone for a few days on a motorcycle road trip with a few friends. When I got home, I was quite surprised to find my recycled (and rustic) wine rack sanded, stained, varnished and sitting in the utility room. My wife decided that it "had character" and would look better in the house than in my shop(!) 

I pointed out to her that I still need more storage in the shop and would be quite happy to build a really nice winerack for the house if I could move the rustic one back out there, so I'm also considering designs...


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 15, 2010)

I think Wade has one of the easiest and nicest looking racks to build. If I was going to do it again thats probably the way I would go. For the budget Lon has it hands down. I built mine doing what Doug said going o that site and using their specs. Its a little more difficult but a little bit fancier also. You will need a table saw with a dado blade for the ones I built. Check the site out as they have many different styles.


----------



## pittspur (Sep 15, 2010)

I made a couple of these simple 24 wine rack from these instructions that I found. Worked well for me as a start. My next step is to design and build about a 150 bottle rack for beneath our bar area. 


http://www.mitre10.com.au/media/pdf/title/M10773%20MitrePlan%20No.87%20Build%20a%20wine%20rack.pdf


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 15, 2010)

Wade's racks are posted in 2 other threads

Post Your Storage Pictures!

and

Wine Storage Pictures


----------



## Mud (Sep 15, 2010)

You guys said Wade has a nice rack. <tee hee>


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 15, 2010)

I like Dan's rack, as well.
The hooking one in the aforementioned post.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone have an idea where i could purchase this "steel wall grid stuff"?
I have an idea.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok, so i found it at, where else... organize.com but i need a place i can actually hands on it, for size and what-not.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 15, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Anyone have an idea where i could purchase this "steel wall grid stuff"?
> I have an idea.




Dan had mentioned being able to get something similar at a tractor supply or farm supply place. I believe he said they were 4" squares.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 15, 2010)

I bet you could find that at HD or Lowes in the garden tools section. The adaptors in the picture look a lot like the ones i got from HD.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 15, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Anyone have an idea where i could purchase this "steel wall grid stuff"?
> I have an idea.



I sell that stuff. What do you need to know?


----------



## Malkore (Sep 15, 2010)

Google harder...I've found a ton of wine rack plans. One used wide diameter PVC pipes, stacked inside a wooden box.

williams brewing has a new one thats... 50 bottles and not too expensive, pre-stained too. I think I'm gonna get it cuz I'm not 'handy' with wood.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 15, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Ok, so i found it at, where else... organize.com but i need a place i can actually hands on it, for size and what-not.



Bahm you can get this at Tractor Suppy and it comes in 16' lengths by 4 ft. The cost is under $50.00. The rack I bought is basically the same thing with some wooden spacers. The holes are 4 x4 inches. You could cut it to what ever size you needed and it would store one heck of a lot of bottles. The hardest part would be painting it. Not so bad, HUH!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 15, 2010)

Malkore said:


> Google harder...I've found a ton of wine rack plans. One used wide diameter PVC pipes, stacked inside a wooden box.
> 
> williams brewing has a new one thats... 50 bottles and not too expensive, pre-stained too. I think I'm gonna get it cuz I'm not 'handy' with wood.


Oh, i'm real handy with the wood.


----------



## xanxer82 (Sep 15, 2010)

50 bottle rack? Get as large as you can fit and afford. It will be full before you know it.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 16, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> 50 bottle rack? Get as large as you can fit and afford. It will be full before you know it.



I agree. Think beyond the here and now. Think about the amount of wine you may have in the future.


----------

